
Worldometers – real time world statistics - huvai74
http://www.worldometers.info/#.Wzt53GIhufc.hackernews
======
citilife
The stat showing that overweight people > under nourished people (although sad
there are that many under nourished) is astounding.

Not any time in our history have more people been "over nourished" (i.e.
overweight), than under nourished. Although, probably more unhealthy, it's
still amazing how the majority of the world now doesn't have to worry about
food on a daily basis (as opposed to most of human history).

~~~
zokier
Strictly speaking overweight and undernourished are not mutually exclusive
categories

~~~
lainga
I hear this is a big problem in Brazil, where grains are cheap but everything
else is expensive and hard to get. People get the choice between eating a
normal amount and being malnourished, or eating a lot of carbs and getting
proper nutrients but also becoming obese.

------
SamiTriki
Have been scaring myself with this site since primary school, amazing to see
it popping here!

------
exikyut
Do we really only have 45 years of oil left?!

~~~
glup
This is very hard to estimate -- 1) the oil companies may find new sources 2)
they may find that existing beds aren't as productive as projected 3)
extraction methods could improve 4) the rate at which we are using it could
increase or decrease. And of course the question at any given time is not how
much oil exists but how much is economically worthwhile for someone to
extract.

But yes, the supply is certainly finite and between a few decades and a few
centuries -- and while this seems like a small amount of time, it's not in
comparison to how long it took for these deposits to form (tens to hundreds of
millions of years).

------
skadimoolam
Hi, I have a doubt. You mention in your FAQ that these numbers are calculated
from the estimates provided by WHO, IMF, World Bank and few other
organizations.

My question is, from where is the data for TVs and Phones sold?, are these
metrics from the reports by the mentioned organizations.

~~~
esnard
You can click each number to see which sources are used.

TVs numbers are from Display Search, which is the "worldwide leader in display
market research". [0]

Phones numbers are from Gartner [1] & IDC Telecom and Networks [2].

    
    
        [0]: http://www.displaysearch.com/cps/rde/xchg/displaysearch/hs.xsl/reports_tvs.asp
        [1]: http://www.gartner.com/technology/home.jsp
        [2]: http://www.idc.com/prodserv/idc_telnet.jsp

------
reaperducer
That's a lot of ads for a dynamic text list.

~~~
OldSchoolJohnny
There was ads?? ;)

